# Wassertemperatur vs. Komponenten Temperatur - Mora 3 LT



## Eispala (29. März 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

da mir hier bei meinem letzen Wakü anliegen super geholfen wurde, versuche ich es gleich nocheinmal.

Ich bin mir unsicher ob meine Wassertemperatur im vergleich zur Temperatur der zu kühlenden Komponenten nicht etwas niedrig ist.

Wakü Konfig:

Agb/Pumpe(Kombiniert) -> CPU (i7 4790k) -> Mora 3 LT -> Aquaero5LT -> Agb/Pumpe.

Die Pumpe ist eine Aquacomputer D5 auf 20% Leistung heruntergeregelt.

Der Mora hat 9x Noctua Lüfter, die ~auf 600 RPM laufen.

Die CPU ist auf @4.5Ghz OC'd, mit 1,20v Vcore. 
Hyperthreading ist aktiviert. 


Ich hab jetzt mal 2 Stunden Just Cause 3 (Wo die CPU Usage doch relativ hoch ist) ausprobiert, und das ganze hat sich dann wie folgt stabilisiert:

Temperaturen:
Zimmertemperatur: 23° Celsius

Wassertemperatur: Vor Radiator:  25,7° Celsius
Wassertemperatur: Nach Radiator: 24,5° Celsius

Anmerkung: Wenn ich die Pumpe auf 50% stelle, verringert sich die Wassertemperatur um 0,1° - 0,2°. (Sofern die Sensoren überhaupt so genau Messen können)

CPU Temperatur: 
Core 0: 38° - 40°
Core 1: 40° - 42°
Core2: 42° - 44°
Core3: 45° - 48°, ab und zu mal 50-52 (Nach einem Ladebildschirm z.B)

Da der Mora 3 LT für einen einzelnen i7 4790k wohl extrem überdimensioniert sein sollte, hätte ich mit einer etwas höheren Wassertemperatur, aber doch niedrigeren CPU Temperaturen gerechnet.

Meint ihr, diese Temperaturen sind normal?

Oder besteht die Möglichkeit das ich beim CPU Kühler einfach zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, oder ob ich ihn einfach mit ungleichmäßigem Druck aufgebracht habe?
Vll auch eine Kombination aus beidem?

PS: In diesem Kreislauf waren mal zusätzlich 2x R9 390X, deshalb der Mora  Im Moment ist die CPU alleine, aber bei Zeiten kommt noch eine Vega / 1080TI mit dazu. 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend / gute Nacht^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (29. März 2017)

Deine CPU hat sehr billige WLP intern verbaut ums nochkühler zu bekommen muss man Köpfen und bei den Temps wüsste ich net warum

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eispala (29. März 2017)

Das 45 Grad für nen 4790k durchaus gut sind ist mir bewusst, ich frag mich nur ob es nicht weniger sein sollte, wenn die Wassertemperatur bei 26 Grad rumdümpelt.

Also das Verhältnis ist es, was mich etwas stutzig macht^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (29. März 2017)

Die WLP auf dem Die gibt nicht genug an den HS ab und deswegen wird das wasser auch net wärmer und der 4790K hat ne 87TDP meine ich und ein Mora reicht locker für 800Watt TDP deswegen wird das Wasser net besonders Warm.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faxe007 (29. März 2017)

Das sind gute Temperaturen. Dass ein Kern (bei dir No4) deutlich heißer als die anderen werden kommt oft vor. Ich würde mich aber trotzdem vergwissern dass der CPU Kühler gleichmäßig draufgeschraubt ist (und nicht an einer Ecke minimal hochsteht weil da ne Kühlerschraube eine halbe Umdrehung weiter draußen steht). Man muss sehen dass wenn du den bestmöglichen, also einen unendlich großen Radiator hättest (also eine Inf-Ra) würdest du Wassertemps von 23 Grad Celsius haben und damit wär die CPU 1.5 Grad kühler.

Ich würde die Lüfter noch langsamer laufen lassen dann wird das Wasser eben 2 Grad wärmer und man hört gar nichts mehr.


----------



## SpatteL (30. März 2017)

Die Werte sind doch alle hervorragend.
Ein DeltaT von Wasser zu CPU von 15-20K ist völlig normal.
Irgendwo sind der Physik halt auch Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Duke711 (30. März 2017)

Ein dT  um die 20 - 25 k zwischen DIe und Kühlkörper ist normal. Die CPU hat eine deutlich höhere Energiedichte als eine GPU und zweitens ist oft der Kontakt zwischen DIe und HS ein Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

Die Werte sind wirklich extrem gut.
Für das delta T kann deine Wasserkühlung nichts.. da ist leider die Intel Pampe unter dem Heatspreader dran Schuld.

600rpm sind zwar wahrscheinlich schon sehr leise, aber theoretisch kannst du bei deinem aktuellen Setup garantiert auf 300 runter, ohne wirklich Einbussen bei der Temperatur zu haben.
(bei meinen Noctuas wird die Drehzahl dann zwar nicht mehr ausgelesen und in der Software steht "0 rpm", aber die Lüfter laufen auch problemlos bei 250rpm).
Theoretisch gehts vielleicht sogar rein passiv, so lange du keinen Stresstest laufen hast.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. März 2017)

Die Temps sind gut, falls es dich stört musst du halt köpfen

In der Anleitung vom MoRa steht, sofern ich mich nicht irre, das er 200W passiv kühlt, könntest du ja auch versuchen.
Bei meinem i7 4930k ging es auch locker


----------



## Eispala (30. März 2017)

Vielen dank für die Antworten 

Bin auf jeden Fall beruhigt, das alles i.O ist.

Werde am Wochenende auf jeden Fall mal das Passiv kühlen ausprobieren^^ (Natürlich nicht mit 1,35Vcore)

Bei meinen Lüftern ist unter 600rpm leider Schluss, da gehen Sie aus :/ 

Allerdings sind die wie du sagst so schon fast unhörbar, und sobald ich mein Headset auf habe, höre ich von meinem Pc garnichts mehr - auch ohne das ich irgendwelchen Sound habe.

Deswegen, muss der Überschuss an Leistung natürlich ausgeglichen werden: Habe mich gerade nochmal ans OC gesetzt.

Bei 1.35Vcore schafft er 4,7 Ghz, und 4,6 Ghz Uncore. Damit kann ich leben denke ich 
Werde gleich mal sehen wie weit die Vcore noch runter kann.

Allerdings muss ich auf jeden Fall meinen CPU - Block nochmal neu drauf machen - Wenn ich mit 4,7 Ghz Stress-teste, hat ein Core in kurzen Spikes 98 Grad, wärend ein anderer bei 68 rumeiert.
Hab natürlich sofort abgebrochen. 

Aber beim normalen zocken ist die Max Temp des höchsten Cores 62 Grad. Da geh ich morgen Abend ganz entspannt ran.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2017)

Deine CPU erzeugt beim Spielen wahrscheinlich nicht mal 100W Abwärme, da lacht sich der MoRa tot drüber.
Die Lüfter kannste ausbauen, wenn du nur die CPU alleine mit nem MoRa kühlst schafft der das lockerst passiv. Natürlich werden die temperaturen dann vielleicht 10 Grad höher sein auf Dauer was aber ja immer noch sehr kühl ist.

Tipp: Wenn baulich möglich den MoRa im Passivbetrieb waagerecht betreiben (nur nicht press auf den Boden legen halt), dadurch wird die freie Konvektion sehr viel effektiver. Im aktiven Betrieb mit Lüftern ists egal da die Konvektion ja erzwungen wird.

Um dich zu beruhigen: Selbst mein System geht noch passiv mit dem MoRa420 im Sommer inner Dachgeschosswohnung. Dann hat unter Dauerlast die CPU 80 Grad und die GPU 55 Grad und das Wasser 45-50 Grad. Ist zwar grenzwertig (also die Wassertemperatur, der Rest nicht) aber immer noch kein Thema...
Streng genommen könnte ich meine Lüfter den ganzen Herbst/Winter/Frühling durch (also wenn ich keine 30+°C Raumtemperatur habe...) aus lassen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. März 2017)

Ab wann wird die Wassertemperatur eigentlich als kritisch angesehen wenn die pumpe z.b. bis 60° geht?


----------



## SpatteL (30. März 2017)

Also ich versuche unter 45°C zu bleiben, gibt aber auch Leute, die bekommen schon Panik, wenn die Temperatur Richtung 35°C geht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2017)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Ab wann wird die Wassertemperatur eigentlich als kritisch angesehen wenn die pumpe z.b. bis 60° geht?



Kommt auf Kreislauf und Komponenten an. Die eigentlich zu kühlende Hardware kommt auch mit 60-70°C heißem Wasser noch klar (deswegen benutzt man manche Serverfarmen ja als Warmwasserproduzent...), was wenns so heiß wird Probleme macht sind zu heiß laufende Pumpen und weich werdende (und ggf. deswegen von Tüllen rutschende) Schläuche.

Bei "üblichen" modernen WaKü-Komponenten sagen wir in der Regel alles unter 40°C Wassertemperatur ist absolut grüner Bereich, Richtung 45°C sollte man vielleicht mal optimieren/nachstellen und ab 50°C aufwärts wirds dann wirklich zu viel so dass man nachbessern muss.


----------



## Nachty (30. März 2017)

Ab 32° Wasser wird Mir schon schlecht


----------



## Bariphone (30. März 2017)

Nachty schrieb:


> Ab 32° Wasser wird Mir schon schlecht



Ich bekäme auch schon bei über 35Grad Schnappatmung. Aber mein Wasser ist durch den externen 560er ehh immer ca 5-6 Grad über Zimmertemperatur. Also alles easy. Wunder mich immer nur, das mein Skylake so kalt bleibt. auf 4,2Ghz mit 1,140V unter Prime
1344FTT erreicht er bei 600rpm der Lüfter auch gerade mal 52Grad. Was mir zwar immer noch zuviel ist, aber schlimm ja auch nicht. Aber köpfen nee,nee. Das lass ich mal lieber, da wird eher undervoltet, Leistung ist ja genügend vorhanden.


----------



## JakPol (30. März 2017)

Nachty schrieb:


> Ab 32° Wasser wird Mir schon schlecht





Bariphone schrieb:


> Ich bekäme auch schon bei über 35Grad Schnappatmung.


Das liegt aber beides an persönlichem Anspruchsdenken und hat nichts mit tatsächlicher Gefahr zu tun. bei 32° gehen bei mir zum Beispiel überhaupt die ersten Lüfter an 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt auf Kreislauf und Komponenten an. Die eigentlich zu kühlende Hardware kommt auch mit 60-70°C heißem Wasser noch klar (deswegen benutzt man manche Serverfarmen ja als Warmwasserproduzent...), was wenns so heiß wird Probleme macht sind zu heiß laufende Pumpen und weich werdende (und ggf. deswegen von Tüllen rutschende) Schläuche.


Ich hatte in meinem vollpassiven System relativ dauerhaft Wassertemperaturen zwischen 38 und 42°C unter Gaminglast. Dadurch wurden bei mir die 11/8 Masterkleer Schläuche extrem weich. Dazu hatte ich zwei Stellen im System,An dnen die Schläuche einfach doof verlegt waren und daher mechanische Spannung auf den Schläuchen war. An biden Stellen sind mir die Schläuche irgendwann beschädigungslos aus den Anschraubtüllen gerutscht. Das brachte mir zweimal hübsche Lecks. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus habe ich beschlossen, keine Wassertemperatur über 38° mehr zuzulassen. 
Aber grundsätzlich stimme ich insofern zu, dass Wassertemperaturen unterhalb von 35°  (unter Last) ausschließlich für die Bestimmung der virtuellen Geschlechtsteillänge benötigt werden


----------



## Bariphone (31. März 2017)

Stimme dir zu, dass diese Temperaturen alles andere als bedenklich sind. Aber für mich gilt so kühl wie eben möglich und so leise wie möglich dabei. Und das passt für mich so ganz gut. Ganz passiv wäre für mich nichts, da ich dann die Pumpe hören würde. So höre ich ein ganz klitze kleines Luftrauschen welches dann fieserweise von der Datengrab HDD gelegentlich übertönt wird und somit das drehen der HDD das lauteste in meinem System ist. Ob ich jetzt irgendwelche Virtuellen Teile.... nee das muss nicht. Ich bin halt so. Wenn es rein nach Temps ginge wäre selbst die Wakü nicht im Entferntesten notwendig gewesen. Denn unter Luft war auch alles angenehm Kühl. Aber halt zu laut für mich.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

Bei mir werden 14 Lüfter über ein Lüfteranschluss meiner Pumpe betrieben und geregelt. Daher habe ich hierzu zwei Splitter die auf 8 Lüfter jeweils aufteilen können verbaut.
Dadurch kann ich jedoch kein passiv Betrieb mehr nutzen, da die Splitter vom Netzteil direkt die Spannung beziehen und mit 0% PWM Signal auf 100% laufen würden.

Das ist aber nicht schlimm, da meine Nocuta Lüfter bei dieser geringen Drehzahl so leise sind das ich sie als Lautlos bezeichnen kann.
Da ich letztens auch meine Grafikkarte umgebaut und eingebunden habe, habe ich hierzu auch schon einige Tests unternommen.

Innerhalb von einem Spiel was ich hierzu zum Testen genutzt habe müssen die Lüfter zwischen 700 und 800 U/min laufen um eine Wassertemperatur von 28-29 Grad halten zu können.
Dabei bleibt meine Grafikkarte zwischen 37 und 39 Grad. Die CPU erreicht max. Temperaturen von etwa 41-43 Grad. Wobei sie im Durchschnitt unterhalb von 40 Grad bleibt.

Als Anmerkung... mein 6700K ist auf 4,5 GHz bei nur 1,184v übertaktet und ist auch geköpft.

Als Gegentest hatte ich dann einfach die Lüfter so bestimmt das sie nur mit 320 U/min laufen.
Im selben Spiel erreichte ich dann eine Wassertemperatur von 32-33 Grad.
Zwar stieg die Temperatur noch etwas weiter an, aber sehr langsam.

Die GPU und CPU Temperatur waren vielleicht 3-5 Grad wärmer.
In diesem Sinn würde es auch reichen meine Lüfter mit nur 320 U/min zu betreiben, da ich eine Wassertemperatur von 32 Grad unter Last noch sehr gut finde.

Die Raumtemperatur lag zu der Zeit knapp unter 24 Grad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2017)

JakPol schrieb:


> Ich hatte in meinem vollpassiven System relativ dauerhaft Wassertemperaturen zwischen 38 und 42°C unter Gaminglast. Dadurch wurden bei mir die 11/8 Masterkleer Schläuche extrem weich. Dazu hatte ich zwei Stellen im System,An dnen die Schläuche einfach doof verlegt waren und daher mechanische Spannung auf den Schläuchen war. An biden Stellen sind mir die Schläuche irgendwann beschädigungslos aus den Anschraubtüllen gerutscht. Das brachte mir zweimal hübsche Lecks. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus habe ich beschlossen, keine Wassertemperatur über 38° mehr zuzulassen.



Ok, wenn man superweiche PVC-Schläuche verwendet ist der Grenzwert entsprechend niedriger. Ich hab Norprene-Schläuche drin... die sind bei 20 Grad genauso weich wie bei 60 Grad (und völlig Weichmacher und verschleißfrei). Wer kein problem mit schwarzen Schläuchen hat findet meiner Meinung nach nichts (technisch) besseres.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Transparente Schläuche mit wenig oder gar keine Weichmacher? Zur Zeit habe ich  "Mayhems Ultra Clear" Schlauch verbaut.
Finde ich soweit schon ganz gut, aber ohne Weichmacher wird der auch nicht sein.

Die schwarze Schläuche finde ich nicht schlecht, aber ich finde die transparenten sehr schön wenn Farbe mit verwendet wird.
Beim entlüften finde ich die transparente Schläuche auch sehr vorteilhaft, da ich hiermit sehen kann ob irgendwo noch Luft raus kommt.


----------



## Bariphone (31. März 2017)

Masterkleer hat definitiv Weichmacher wie alle anderen PVC Schläuche auch also alles gängige was klar ist. Masterkleer neigt teilweise zu starken Weichmacher ausflockungen. Wenn du Farbe sehen willst bleiben nur PVC oder klare Hardtubes

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich keine Transparente Schläuche mit wenig oder gar keine Weichmacher?



Doch - nur ohne Weichmacher sind die halt hart (PUR).


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

Du bist Lustig... 
Dachte das es vielleicht wie beim schwarzen Schlauch was gibt wo auch bei transparente Schläuche ein Inhaltsstoff zum weich machen ausgetauscht wäre. 

Der "PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT" Schlauch soll ja wenig Weichmacher enthalten und besser sein.
Manche bezeichnen diesen Schlauch sogar als Weichmacher frei.

Muss ich mal beim nächsten Schlauch Wechsel mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nachty (31. März 2017)

PVC wird in Hart-PVC (Kurzzeichen PVC-U, wobei U für engl. _unplasticized steht) und Weich-PVC, (Kurzzeichen PVC-P, wobei P für engl. plasticized steht) unterteilt. Aus Hart-PVC werden Rohre, Profile zum Beispiel für Fenster und Pharmazie-Folien hergestellt. Weich-PVC spielt als Kabelisolator eine große Rolle und findet auch in Fußbodenbelägen, Schläuchen, Schuhsohlen und Dachabdichtungen Anwendung. Weich-PVC enthält bis zu 40 Prozent Weichmacher; Hart-PVC enthält grundsätzlich keinen Weichmacher.

PS. Auch farbige PVC Schläuche haben Weichmacher enthalten _

Polyvinylchlorid – Wikipedia


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dachte das es vielleicht wie beim schwarzen Schlauch was gibt wo auch bei transparente Schläuche ein Inhaltsstoff zum weich machen ausgetauscht wäre.



Norprene ist kein PVC sondern was völlig anderes was von Natur aus Weich ist (vereinfacht gesagt ist dassn Gummischlauch^^).


----------



## Bariphone (31. März 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du bist Lustig...
> Dachte das es vielleicht wie beim schwarzen Schlauch was gibt wo auch bei transparente Schläuche ein Inhaltsstoff zum weich machen ausgetauscht wäre.
> 
> Der "PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT" Schlauch soll ja wenig Weichmacher enthalten und besser sein.
> ...


Die Primoflex habe ich nachdem Masterkleer Desaster verbaut und bin hochzufrieden. Während die Masterkleer bereits nach wenigen Wochen Ausflockungen hätten ist bei den Primos alles bestens nicht ein flöckchen zu sehen und auch kein milchiger Belag.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SpatteL (31. März 2017)

Bei den schwarzen weichmacherfreien Schläuchen wurde nicht nur ein Inhaltsstoff geändert, die bestehen vollkommen aus was anderem.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

Danke für Eure ganzen Infos.


----------



## Eispala (1. April 2017)

So hallo allerseits, vielen dank für die ganzen infos^^ 
Ich werde die passive Kühlung mal ausprobieren, wenn ich den PC wieder richtig am laufen habe.

Beim umbauen der Pumpe hab ich auch am CPU block nachbearbeitet, nun hab ich auch nach dem 5en mal neu drauf machen auf allen cores ungewöhnlich hohe Temps.

Evtl ist die WLP die ich benutzt habe auch einfach zu alt. Bzw hoffe ich das.

Ich werde dann jetzt mal weiter versuchen die Temps wieder so zu bekommen wie ich sie im ersten Post hatte..^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2017)

Verstehe ich nicht, ich mach etwas WLP drauf, verstreiche sie dann mit einer Plastikkarte dünn auf und schraube dann den Kühler handfest an.
Wie die WLP aufgetragen wird ist etwas umstritten, ich verstreiche sie gerne da ich so sehen kann wie viel ich drauf habe und auch sicher gehen kann das der komplette HS damit überzogen ist.

Das bisschen was an der Karte hängen bleibt verstreiche ich auf den Kühler mittig wo der ehe auf die CPU gelangt.
Der Rest wird durch den Anpressdruck ausgeglichen.

Mein Kühler hatte ich auch gebraucht gekauft, daher hatte ich ihn zum umbauen auf mein Sockel ehe öffnen müssen.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich dann die feinen Pins die vorhanden sind gereinigt um sicher zu gehen das der Kühler sich nicht zugesetzt hat.

Einen Temperaturunterschied der Kerne wirst du immer haben, was so auch ganz normal ist.
Da die Kerne nicht alle gleichmäßig belastet werden.
Selbst mit Prime95 wo im Grunde 100% aller Kerne anliegen wird ein Temperaturunterschied immer mit vorhanden sein.

Um so höher eine Übertaktung vorhanden ist um so mehr kann der Unterschied betragen.


----------



## Eispala (1. April 2017)

Genauso mache ich das auch immer.

Hab die WLP drauf, verstrichen (Ich mache das immer selbst, alles schön verteilen auf dem Heatspreader).
Dann kühlkörper drauf, leicht angedrückt halten, während ich die 4 Schrauben zum halten drauf packe.
Danach alle 4 Schrauben leicht angezogen, und fertig.

Nur habe ich jetzt in Games wie z.b WoW Temperatur spikes von 70-90 grad, wo ich bevor ich mit dem Umbau angefangen hab maximal 50 Grad hatte.
Und Temperatur Unterschiede zwischen den Kernen sind teils 30 Grad, wobei ich da nicht weiß woran es liegen kann, da das ja nicht an der WLP liegen sollte (Ist ja überall die Selbe)

Und das ich 5 mal den kühler falsch drauf mache glaub ich auch nicht.

Mein letzter verzweifelter Versuch ist die neue WLP..^^


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (1. April 2017)

Welchen Kühler auf welchem Motherboard verwendest Du? Immer die gleiche Orientierung, oder hast Du die mal um 90° gedreht?


----------



## Eispala (1. April 2017)

Ich benutze einen Alphacool NexXos XP³ light acetal.
Das board is ein Gigabyte Z97 HD3.
Ich hab es jetzt nochmal mit neuer WLP versucht, 40 Grad Idle, bis zu 85in  Just Cause 3.
Die Wassertemperatur verändert sich allerdings 0.
Ich werd ihn mal andersrum drauf setzen


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2017)

Ich würde mal den Kühler öffnen, vielleicht hat er sich zugesetzt und kann nicht mehr gut kühlen.
Mir kommen deine Temperaturen auch sehr hoch vor, auch wenn deine CPU ein Hitzekopf ist.


----------



## Eispala (1. April 2017)

Grade nur bei 4,5 Ghz@1.2Vcore

Nach dem auswaschen habe ich in Cinebench:

Core 1: 85
Core 2: 77
Core 3: 61
Core 4: 54

In Just Cause 3:
Core 1: 62
Core 2: 44
Core 3: 45 
Core 4:  44

Das sind 4 Grad mehr als ich vor meiner Bastelei hatte - das liegt wohl fast im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit + andere WLP..



Werde gleich mal auf 4,7 Ghz testen

EDIT: 4,7 mit 1,32 Vcore geht nicht - Zwei der 4 Cores gehen sogar ohne Stresstest durch die Decke - der erste ist Sofort auf 97, der zweite bequemt sich ungefähr auf 90..

Mir fällt nichts mehr ein, was  ich noch ausprobieren kann..
Vll muss ich mal den ganzen loop auseinander nehmen, jedes teil reinigen (Also nur Radiator und CPU Block im Moment) und wieder alles zusammensetzen..


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2017)

Mal eine andere Frage, hast du die CPU geköpft? Würde auch den Loop zerlegen und den CPU-Kühler reinigen.
Mit Luft im System und das  die Radiatoren zu sind glaube ich nicht, sonst wäre auch die Wassertemperatur sehr hoch.

Mir kommt es so vor als wenn die Temperatur nicht gut vom Kühler übertragen wird.
Mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt was für ein Kühlblock du hast, aber bei mir sieht es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sich diese feinen Pins zusetzen dann wird die CPU auch nicht mehr gut gekühlt.
Das Bild ist nach einer Reinigung von mir entstanden.

Hierzu habe ich Zitronensäure verwendet und das ganze mit einer Zahnbürste immer wieder dazu benutzt.
Das ganze habe ich etwa 2 Stunden in der Zitronensäure(Konzentrat) gelassen.

Essig geht auch, Zitrone ist aber besser.


----------



## Eispala (1. April 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, hast du die CPU geköpft? Würde auch den Loop zerlegen und den CPU-Kühler reinigen.
> [...]
> 
> Mir kommt es so vor als wenn die Temperatur nicht gut vom Kühler übertragen wird.
> [...]




Kühler: Nexxos XP³ Light Acetal (Ganz genau: Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)

Das die Temperatur nicht vom Kühler übertragen wird: 
Den Gedankengang hatte ich auch, allerdings verwundert es mich, dass das Problem jetzt erst nach dem Umbau zeigt.
Evtl hat sich ja noch was im Radiator gelöst oder so, als ich das System entlüftet habe, nach dem Umbau.

Ich werde den Cpu Block morgen nochmal auseinander nehmen, und mir die Pins anschauen.
In meiner Blödheit hab ich eben beim aufmachen eben nur das Oberteil des Kühlers durchgespült, und die auf dem Heatspreader liegende Kupferplatte nicht angeschaut.

Das mach ich dann morgen früh, für heute reichts erstmal mit der Bastelei^^

Danke für den Tipp, und ich wünsch schonmal eine gute Nacht


----------



## Eispala (2. April 2017)

Guten Morgen,
weiß leider nicht wie man mit tapatalk einen post editieren kann und der PC ist grade nicht verwendbar, deshalb wirds ein doppelpost^^

So sieht mein Kühlblock von innen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist noch etwas WLP von meinem Daumen dazu gekommen *wegduck*

Habe es jetzt in Zitronensaft Extrakt eingelegt^^ 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk

EDIT:
Nach dem Säubern sieht es so aus: (4,7 GHZ@ 1,35v)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grüne ist Max. 82, während die anderen bei 50-50 rumeiern.

Die Temps der 3 anderen Cores ist ein Traum. Aber Das ein Core jedes mal ausrastet verstehe ich nicht.

Die Wassertemperatur geht auf jeden Fall wieder nach oben sobald ich die Lüfter ausmache. Immerhin schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Könnte es u.U sein das die WLP von Intel schon nicht mehr gescheit leitet, und deswegen der eine Core immer so nach oben schnellt?


----------



## Eispala (2. April 2017)

-----


----------



## JustBrainless (2. April 2017)

Köpfen.


----------



## Eispala (2. April 2017)

Naja wenns Hilft^^ 
Hab aber nur normale Arctic MX-2 Paste da gerade, die ich zum tauschen nehmen könnte.

Aber ist das normal das der Prozessor unter Gaming last solche Temperatur spikes hinlegt?

Ich mein, wenn ich nen Stresstest mache, läuft der eine Core nach 2 Sek auf 98 Grad.

Dienstag kommt mein neues kühler-zubehör, ich hoffe das es am Ende nur am ungleichmäßigen Anpressdruck liegt..

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

Letztes Jahr als ich mein 6700K verbaut habe hatte ich auch Arctic MX-2 verwendet.
Hiermit waren die Temperaturen auch sehr gut.

Momentan nutze ich die Arctic MX-4, was ich noch besser finde.
Der Unterschied wird aber nicht groß sein, so dass du diese auch guten Gewissens verwenden kannst.

Bessere WLPs würden vielleicht noch 2-4 Grad besser sein.
Ich kann mir deine Temperatursprünge nicht erklären.

Bei mir gibt es auch kleine Unterschied, aber nicht so groß.
In diesem Thema habe ich bereits was zu meinen Temperaturen mit eingestellt: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread
Da sind auch Videos während eines Spiels mit dabei, so das du Live sehen kannst wie bei mir sich die Temperaturen bewegen.


----------



## Eispala (2. April 2017)

Ich muss zugeben jetzt bin ich schon neidisch.

Ungefähr so hat das bei mir auch ausgesehen, nur mit ein paar grad mehr, meiner schafft leider keine 4,5 GHz mit 1,184 Vcore^^

Ich werde am Dienstag/Mittwoch mit dem neuen Zubehör mal den Kühlblock drauf machen.

(Neue Backplate, neue Schrauben, neue Federern)

Ich sag auf jeden Fall bescheid wie es sich entwickelt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

Meine Wasserkühlung ist erst 6 Wochen alt, daher ist bei mir noch alles neu verbaut.
Mit meiner CPU hatte ich auch Glück.

Aber auch mein OCF Board trägt hier sein Teil bei.
Als ich die CPU noch nicht geköpft hatte, hatte ich ein MSI Board verbaut.

Hiermit erreichte ich die 4,5 Ghz mit 1,272v.
Nachdem ich geköpft hatte brauchte ich nur noch 1,256v.
Dann musste ich mein MSI wegen einem fehlerhaften Lüfteranschluss zur Garantie einsenden.

Als Übergang kaufte ich mir mein Asrock Z170 OCF.
Hiermit brauchte ich nur noch 1,200v mit gleichem OC.

Seit ich auf Wasser umgebaut habe komme ich jetzt sogar mit nur 1,184v aus und zuvor hatte ich mit 4,8 GHz Probleme.
Zwar sind jetzt 4,9Ghz mit 1,420v nicht 100% stabil, aber mit Luft wäre dieser Takt nicht zu denken gewesen.

Die 4,8 GHz laufen jetzt mit etwa 1,360-1,382v.

Mir ist aber bekannt das es nicht selbstverständlich ist 4,5 Ghz mit einer 6700K CPU unter 1,300v zu erreichen.
Eine Zeitlang hatte ich sogar den Gedanken mein 6700k zu verkaufen und mir einen 7700K zu kaufen.
Aber diesen Gedanken habe ich verworfen, da ich die 4,5 GHz mit so wenig Spannung betreiben kann und ich keinerlei Vorteile gehabt hätte.

Daher habe ich dann in meine neue WaKü investiert, da ich mit diesem Gedanken schon seit letztem Jahr spielte und ich diesen Gedanken dazu nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf verdrängen konnte. 
Das MSI habe ich dann als Neuware ausgetauscht bekommen und da ich mein OCF behalten wollte habe ich das MSI Baord verkauft.


----------



## Duke711 (3. April 2017)

Wenn alle drei Kerne bei ~ 50 °C sind, kann der andere Kern nicht bei 75°C sein.  Da liegt ein Fehler in der Diode des Kernes vor, wenn alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Eispala (3. April 2017)

@IICARUS
So ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich auch mal.
Da ich anscheinend ein Talent dazu habe, Mainboards zu schrotten, habe ich mittlerweile 2 Gigabyte Z87X OC-Force bei mir zuhause rumliegen. (Naja, eins sieht ganz hübsch aus an meiner Wand  )
Mit denen beiden Boards konnte ich die CPU nichtmal auf 4,2 Ghz Stabil übertakten. (Auch nicht mit 1,35V Vcore).

Nun hab ich ein Z97-D3 und er Packt sogar 4,7. (Wenn er nicht gerade not-abschaltet  )

@Duke711
Morgen kommt vorraussichtlich mein Kühler-Montage-Set. 
Ein kleiner Teil von mir hofft immernoch, das ich einfach zu blöd zum Kühler montieren bin.

Wenn es damit immernoch nicht läuft, werde ich mal bei Alternate anrufen müssen...

Ich hoffe (für den Fall der Fälle), dass Sie mir eine neue CPU Schicken, und ich wenn ich die neue habe, die kaputte zurück schicken kann.

Wenn ich überhaupt Garantie habe - Unter Gewährleistung fällt das ja nicht.

Denn ne CPU die not-abschaltet, weil sie denkt, sie wäre >100 Grad warm, hilft halt nicht so viel..


----------



## Eispala (5. April 2017)

Hallo allerseits, heute kam mein Kühler Zubehör an.

Ich hab eine neue Backplate, neue Federn, neue Schrauben, neue Unterlegscheiben drauf gemacht.

Alle Kerne haben jetzt nurnoch einen Temp unterschied von 4-6 Grad.

Es lag am Ende also doch daran das ich den Kühler (Wohl einige male) mit unterschiedlichem Druck montiert habe.

Kommt wohl davon, dass die alten Feder nicht die selbe Stärke hatten.

Ich bedanke mich für Hilfe und Beiträge, und bin froh das die Kiste wieder rennt.

Jetzt räume ich erstmal auf, und dann schau ich mal wie es mit der passiven Kühlung so läuft 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!


----------

